# gear shift stuck in drive



## mommared (Dec 7, 2014)

My 05 Nissan Altima hasn't had any problems. I was driving home from work, pulled under garage and went to put my car in park and it wouldn't go past drive. you could move shifter down to drive3-2-1 but no neutral, reverse, or park. i couldn't even turn the car off. so i pulled up my emergency brake and had to force shifter back into park. changed out battery saver fuse and used emergency override lock on the shifter and it will go into all gears now. but without using the override it will not even go out of park now.


----------

